

X is the same as Y - overgeneralization of concepts - dan_sim
http://behindtheclock.timmyontime.com/post/70723040/x-is-the-same-as-y-overgeneralization-of-concepts

======
dan_sim
I know this post is a little about my startup but I think it covers a problem
that every developer have. I thought it would be great to discuss it here.

